# Head-lifting bits



## MagicMelon (30 November 2007)

Can people name some head-lifting action bits please? I know the usual gags but TBH don't like them!


----------



## kerilli (30 November 2007)

snaffles... that is the main action of a snaffle, i was always told. umm, dr. bristol, maybe? waterford if s/he's leaning, maybe? depends exactly what the horse is doing, tbh.


----------



## kizzywiz (30 November 2007)

Myler combination works for me


----------



## flyingfeet (30 November 2007)

The only true head lifting bits are running gags - by that I mean gags that run on leather / nylon cheeks. 

All the other "gags" are not true gags and lower the head


----------



## suzysparkle (1 December 2007)

If you don't like the normal gags (as in running gags) then have a look at the jumper bits that neue schule do
http://www.neueschulebits.com/acatalog/NS_Jumpers.html

and the explanation of how they work:
This is a cross between the American gag and the Elevator. It is a popular showjumping and cross country bit as it offers more control and precision, it has a lifting effect in front and is especially good for showjumping as you can sit the horse more on its hocks (bottom) and turn tight. This bit is used regularly by many international showjumpers and eventers. It is also used generally for horses that tend to lean owing to its uplifting action. The cheeks reinforce the turning aids and will not pull through the mouth. The NS Jumper Cheeks are allowed for Pony Club, Showjumping and Eventing.

I've never used one but then have never needed to If I needed an uplifting bit I'd go for the NS Jumper. Looks like it would be a great bit.


----------



## KatB (1 December 2007)

The NS Jumper is very similar to a tom thumb bit. I use a sweet iron tom thumb with a curb on my horse for hunting when he gets very onward bound and sticks his head o the floor. Ot is the only thing he doesnt over react to and rear, but I can hold him in! I have tried a running gag and he had his head on the floor continuosly....


----------



## MagicMelon (5 December 2007)

Thanks guys. Basically my boy naturally is very round, Ive been working on his flatwork to try and lift his forehand and therefore head more. At BSJA the other day a guy suggested that a lifting bit might help me more. 

He's always in a Myler snaffle (basic one with no hooks or anything - dressage legal one!). He's not strong though so Im rather wary of changing to a gag type in case he backs right off it. Obviously it all depends on my hands but you know what I mean! I just would like to try something with a different action rather than severity. 

How strong are the NS jumper bits?


----------

